# Dollar Tree medical finds!



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

Was doing my monthly shopping trip and DH suggested we stop in the Dollar Tree store to have a look around. I had no idea the medical stuff (and everything is $1!) that can be found there! I stocked up on rolls of gauze, band-aids, neosporin-type stuff, antihistamines, hydrocortisone cream, cold medicine, eye drops, etc etc etc. I walked away with two big bags full of medical kit stuff for around $30. When I got home I looked online and all of the products seem to have good reviews, and all of the exp. dates were a couple of years out. 

Just thought I'd mention it, because I would have never thought to look there for items like that!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We buy alotta our FAK stuff there. More I save there more I got ta spend elsewhere.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Small Tubes of Ointment*

It's worth a trip to the dollar stores ..... any of them ....... they all seem to have the same vendors and prices ........

The small tubes of various skin ointments are usually a buck ...... $3-4 in the drug stores ...... can't go wrong


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

it's also VERY easy to keep track of how much you are spending at the *Dollar Tree*, just count the items in the cart 

ours has different discontinued or close-to-expiration (within 3 months) every day in a cart in the front of the store anywhere from 2-5 for $1, I usually end up buying a lot of that stuff & reselling it


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

My non-prepper neighbor was complaining about her $3.50 body wash...and I
said I get mine for a dollar at dollar tree--..white rain...several fragrances.
And if you look on the back...MADE IN USA....a bonus for me.:beercheer:


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Never click links in a first post... icould be wrong, but looks like a trap to me...


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

The links will take you to a site called personalmoneynetwork.
They are a payday loan outfit.
Yea, be very leery of first time posters with links.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

WHAT are you 2 talking about? what links? I see no links in the thread. smh


don't forget the petroleum jelly and baby oil and witch hazel. the jelly can be used as the base of home made deodorant and lipbalm. the baby oil and some bees wax can be melted and combined to make petroleum jelly lol
witch hazel is a good astringent and can be a base for after shave for men


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> WHAT are you 2 talking about? what links? I see no links in the thread. smh


I thought it was just me, Genevieve.... :dunno:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Just for a heads-up, WalMart regularly has bins with the same types of items. 88-cents each.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

ZoomZoom said:


> Just for a heads-up, WalMart regularly has bins with the same types of items. 88-cents each.


same size?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> WHAT are you 2 talking about? what links? I see no links in the thread.


It has been deleted.

I am not a big fan of the dollar tree.... why buy 15 band-aids for $1 when you can get 50 for $2 somewhere else? Drinking glasses are $1 each there, but I can buy a whole set of 8 for $6 and change at other places.

It really does pay to shop around and compare... just because it is a buck doesn't always mean it is a great deal. Just be aware of how much stuff is _*supposed to cost*_ and you'll be a smart shopper.

If you have a CVS in your area, sign up for their little card they offer. The coupons you will get in the mail slaughter the prices at the dollar tree when it comes to med/first aids supplies and preps.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> same size?


Often, that is the case - it depends. It pays to be a smart shopper and look for the best deals. Please see my previous post


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Genevieve said:


> same size?


Same size as the dollar store items or same size as the shelved items at WalMart? 
I just looked at some of the items.
100-count generic bandaids
Full size nasal spray.
Cold medicines are small at about 8 pills.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

LincTex said:


> It has been deleted.
> 
> I am not a big fan of the dollar tree.... why buy 15 band-aids for $1 when you can get 50 for $2 somewhere else? Drinking glasses are $1 each there, but I can buy a whole set of 8 for $6 and change at other places.
> 
> ...


CVS is on my last nerve. There are at least three specific items I have to get from them in my local area, but other than that I prefer to avoid them entirely when possible.

buy one of the items... scan my little member card... I might get nearly or MORE than 1 yard of receipt tape with coupons. $2 off shampoo, if I spend $20, $1 off this, if I spend X on that...

look, I'm by far the last of the people to be accused of being a tree hugging liberal, but FFS... stop burning down rainforests to hand me a ridiculously huge receipt from buying something.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Agreed and I stay away from stores that give me free stuff if I spend XXX there.

IF, and I said if, I need a lot of things, I will use the $5 off at Dollar General, but I shop there a lot--just forget to go on Saturdays when the discount is.


----------

